# Sea Sonic ECO 600 vs Corsair CX600 vs Corsair GS600



## T-Bag (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm in dire need of a good PSU for my gaming rig which is being built by me. The components that I would be using are give below.

*CPU *: Intel Core i5 4570
*GPU *: Sapphire Radeon R9 280x Vapor-X 3GB
*Mo-Bo* : Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H

Sapphire, on its official website, mentioned that the R9 280x Vapor-X requires a 750W PSU but I hope a 600W PSU would do the job as I won't be overclocking my CPU and the GPU comes factory OC'ed. Among these three PSUs which suits my build and if you have any other suggestions, do share it here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 29, 2014)

GS600 is the better one followed by CX


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> GS600 is the better one followed by CX



Hey, mate! Thanks for your insight. That looks good indeed but why do people keep saying that Sea Sonic is better than Corsair?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2014)

Seasonic is great but not the Eco series.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 29, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Seasonic is great but not the Eco series.



So, shall I just go and get a Corsair GS600? And I want to know whether the after sale service of Corsair is good or not.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 30, 2014)

with corsair gs600 you dont need to worry about any of that because nothing will happen to it unless you intended it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 30, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> So, shall I just go and get a Corsair GS600? And I want to know whether the after sale service of Corsair is good or not.



corsair has excellent after sale support.

- - - Updated - - -



T-Bag said:


> Hey, mate! Thanks for your insight. That looks good indeed but why do people keep saying that* Sea Sonic is better than Corsair*?



dont compare the brand. instead compare the products.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 30, 2014)

If you want quality get the ANTEC HCG 520/620 over the Corsair GS series. The Antec HCG is a Seasonic underneath.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 30, 2014)

Alright. I'll go with Corsair GS600 600 watt. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

